# Pittsburgh, anyone?



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Just thought I'd check. There are some previous posts, but they're old.


----------



## earthymamawitch (Feb 23, 2010)

*raises hand* my family practitioner thinks I have IBS based on my symptoms of the last 2 yrs, and I'm in the process of seeing a GI doc to confirm the diagnosis.Suggestions for docs would be helpful !Jenn


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Jenn, thanks for raising your hand. I don't know that I have any good suggestions for GI docs...I saw one who I probably won't go back to, and another one who has moved away recently, so I am also on the hunt for a good gastro person. But if I find a good one I'll let you know. And likewise, if you find anyone who is really helpful, I'd be interested to hear about it. In the meantime, good luck plowing out of this most recent installment of snowmaggedon...


----------



## DonB (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, I just joined and live in Warrendale, 20 miles north of the city.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Don, welcome!


----------



## littlewolfcss (Oct 22, 2010)

I live in Pittsburgh and just joined


----------



## hbrownie11 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, I live in Monongahela, south of Pittsburgh. New to this site. I must say that I am relieved to read that there are others out there like me. I don't feel like I'm living in a dark cave by myself.


----------



## IBSprobs (Jan 16, 2011)

Butler, PA here. I suffer from IBS-D. Its really a horrible thing to deal with. I dont go alot of places and when I do I have to plan hours ahead.


----------

